# Should I space out the rocks?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

My tank isn't done yet, have a background to put up there yet and I'm going to do a bubble wall all the way across the back.

But what aobut how I have the rock setup? Should I put rocks just at both ends leaving the center an open area?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks good...seems like you have sufficient spaces-what size fish..??..you could spread it out some-otherwise try it like it is and see how it goes. 8)


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I would add more rock to one side or the other to break up the horizon look.

What species of fish are you keeping? Sometimes that can help dictate the best way to set up your structures.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Keeping the following...

P. Acei
Cynotilapia Afra (Jalo Reef)
L. Caeruleus

Would you take out a bit of rock in the middle-ish area to break up the straight horizon look?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Try using rock from one end to build up the other end. 
Kind of like, tumbled down to one side, high to low.
See if you like it that way.
 
Alicem


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I see no problem with how you have the rocks. The fish should be fine and setup territories without a problem. If there is a problem - then try spacing two piles.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah the fish love it...LOTS of caves just kind of bland to look at. I guess it just has to look alright as long as the fish love it eh?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The look of the tank is more aesthetic to you than to them. Cichlids will try to make a home out of anything availabe - pots, pvc, shells, fake decorations, etc.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I changed up the tank tonight. Still no background as the one they ordered I got sent the wrong size, so that SHOULD be here by next week 


























Now I can actually see the fish and they still get their caves!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, those are totally different rocks from the first pic.
The whole thing looks pretty good.
I like the pile on the right.
opcorn: 
Alicem


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

alicem said:


> I like the pile on the right.
> opcorn:
> Alicem


Seems like the fish do too. :lol:


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

I like that WAY better, a rock pile always looks a little dull to me :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

iceblue said:


> alicem said:
> 
> 
> > I like the pile on the right.
> ...


 :lol: You're right, I didn't even notice the fish, too busy scrutinizing the rocks. :roll:


----------



## smalls (Apr 13, 2008)

I like that tank. its nice I am still setting up my tank as well but I have three parrot cichlids and one african.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I went to pick up some black lace rocks on Friday from my LFS. I was going to buy some Texas Holey Rock but I didn't want to have to pay for shipping on 50 lbs. of rock.

And yeah, the fish seem to like the rock pile on the right more then the one on the left. But with this setup I can actually see the fish now as from the previous setup with just the rock pile in the middle, they were basically always in the pile.


----------

